

Optimizing for Happiness - tmetzner
http://differential.io/blog/optimizing-for-happiness?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral

======
benstafford
Whenever I've gone through a change like this, the effect that is always
surprising to me is that on my family. If you're not in a good place mentally
because of work it can happen so gradually that you don't notice the cloud
until it's gone. When I get to a better place professionally, every single
time, my wife has said that I'm a much happier person.

------
joshowens
Thanks for posting this, I was nervous even writing it, let alone sharing
it...

